# Morse with extra Rhythm



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I was sitting in the pub on Saturday dinnertime when I suddenly heard what sounded like an old rhythmic morse note. Anyone remember a coast station XFA, I think on the Mexican Pacific coast ?

dah didi dah didi dah didi dah

all run together to make a nice repetitive sound. Turned out to be the fruit machine (modern one armed bandits make all sorts of peculiar noises). For a minute there I thought I'd finally gone Portishead.

Another wonderful sounding call was what I think was a Shell H boat with a callsign MGMG (someone out there might put me right about that). Down Singapore way you'd hear him calling 9MG

dah dah dah dah dit dah dah dah dah dit dah didit dit dah dah dah dah dit dah dah dah dah dit.

Sounded quite comical come out of the speaker on a quiet watch.

(Smoke)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like a song by Manfred Mann! (Smoke)
Cheers
Kris


----------

